# PractiCode vs Xternship



## RgrttvM (Sep 4, 2014)

Is PractiCode counted the same as xternship in gaining hands on experience that you can use on your resume when you have little job related experience?

I took the online cpc course through AAPC and passed the CPC exam on 1st try but, with little work experience (caregiver for past 15 years for a close relative) I am having a difficult time in finding any job.

I appreciate any input in this matter.  Thanks.


----------

